# home made things?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So I'm here making goat coats (yes my goats get coats! Haha) and I was wondering what kind of things you make for your furry or feathered friends? 

I make chains, handles, and coats
what do you make?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My gifts are kisses and hugs :3


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Always the best gifts!


----------



## marshmallow4212 (Nov 24, 2012)

I was wondering if pygmy goats make good pets if so write back please


Thanks


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

:O
IV heard they do! 
I don't have one of my own but IV heard their just like dogs
you can train them like dogs to!!! 
I talked to someone who trained it to use the toilet!! Hahaha what a sight wish I could see!!

Some people keep them inside their house they can be kept outside too tho if you dont have the room

Persionaly I want outside dogs when I get my own place and have a coupple inside pygmys or Nigerian dwarfs


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to make dog clothes back when i had a little dog.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I used to make dog clothes back when i had a little dog.


That's cool
They didn't tear them off? My 2 dogs would but their border collies so that's another storie haha.
Well one of them would,not shure bout my 2 yearold I dressed him up as a dinasour for holloween nd went trickkr treating with him and he didn't mind
What kind of dogs were they?


----------

